# OT: Your favorite song(s) ?



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

It's late, and I'm bored 

I'll start off.

Pharcyde - Frontline

Pharcyde- Trust

50cent - in the club

Scarface - Mary Jane


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's see...since the obvious answer would be something by the obvious group but of those, I'd say (outside of the fact I pretty much like everything they ever did...Surfs up, Add some music (to your day) It's about time (a song Beck could actually sing) Our sweet love, and most importantly, Till I dye..I know what most of you are saying "who the hell sang those songs?" well, the beach boys did, but mostly after their popularity sank like a free throw.

But non Beach Boys, I'd have to say..He ain't heavy, (He's my mugger)..Beautifull world, Ray Charles's Georgia (on my mind), Baker street (Gerry Rafferty), I Robot (Alan Parsons project), Old Dogs children and watermellon wine (Tom T Hall), El Paso, Man walks among us (Marty Robbins)...

I know there's more, but I have to keep some assemblance of being cool.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*This is impossible*

I would be typing for days.

1. Up On The Roof - The Drifters
2.Theme from Picnic/Moonglow
3. In My Life - The Beatles-[plus every single album]
4. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
5. There's A Moon Out Tonight - The Capri's
6. On Broadway - The Drifters
7. Any Mississippi Fred McDowell song
8. Violets For Your Furs - Frank Sinatra
9. Ny/Ny - Frank sinatra
10. Is That All There Is - Peggy Lee
11. That old Black Magic - Louie Prima and Keely Smith
12. The Big Hurt - Miss Toni Fisher
13. Any Stevie Wonder song..I was blown away by fingertips as
a child.
14. Any Billie Holiday song
15. Rock Me Tonight For Alltime Sake - Freddie Jackson
16. Anything By The Beachboys.
17. The Entire Frank Sinatra set
18. Any Simon and Garfunkle song.
19. Snoop Doggie Dogg - Dr. Dre- The entire album the Chronic
20. Michael Row The boat ashore. - The Highwaymen
21. Every single Dionne Warwick song - San Jose the favorite
22 . Every single Burt Bacharach song
23. In The Still Of The Night - The Jaguars
24. world music I adore..particularly anything Ballywood,Persian,
Brasilian,Chili,Arab flavor.etc..
25. The Japanese Spiders from the 60's
26. Anything surf related..ANYTHING
27. Ja Rule..[love this guy]
28. Paul Anka -anything
29. The entire Phil Spector Wall Of Sound

As the list goes on and on..
My first 6 are my untouchables..
they are my absolute favorites.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Heros And Villians - The Beach Boys
Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys
Kokomo - The Beach Boys
If I Could Read Your Mind - Gordon Lightfoot
Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr.
Paranoid Android - Radiohead
What You Wouldn't Do For Love - Bobby Caldwell
Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
Captain Of Her Heart - Double
Don't Go Breakin' My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee
Rockafeller Skank - Fatboy Slim
Lemon Tree - Fool's Garden
Oh, What A Night - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons
My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons
You're Just Too Good To Be True - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons
Loud Out / Stay - Jackson Browne
Woman - John Lennon
Life In Mono - Mono
High - Lighthouse Family
In The End - Linkin Park
Hello - Lionel Richie
Human Nature - Michael Jackson
For You I Will - Monica
Diamonds And Guns - The Transplants
Southern Sun - Paul Oakenfold
Here Comes Your Man - The Pixies
Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine
Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkle
I Just Called - Stevie Wonder
California Love - Tupac Shakur and Dr. Dre
Happy Together - The Turtles
Add It Up - Violent Femmes

That's off the top of my head. It would take me hours to try and put those in some kind of order, so I won't.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Heros And Villians - The Beach Boys
> Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys



good taste..I woulda done them, but they're the "2nd tier" of songs I enjoy.

I can't believe I missed Gordon Lightfoot tho..but like I said, there is way too many songs to list in one sitting...


> Kokomo - The Beach Boys
> If I Could Read Your Mind - Gordon Lightfoot
> Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr.
> Paranoid Android - Radiohead
> ...


I believe you mean Can't take my eyes off of you.6*+9

btw, I left the 6*+9 on there because I just sneezed and thats what happened.

I would have put a lot of 60's songs I like, but I'd have to go through ALL of my cds, and well, I dont have time today to do that.

maybe someday I will, and bore the living crap out of you all....more than normal I mean.


> Loud Out / Stay - Jackson Browne
> Woman - John Lennon
> Life In Mono - Mono
> High - Lighthouse Family
> ...


wow...good song. 



> Human Nature - Michael Jackson
> For You I Will - Monica
> Diamonds And Guns - The Transplants
> Southern Sun - Paul Oakenfold
> ...


Art was grossly underappreciated I think. Bridge over troubled Water...jhc!


> I Just Called - Stevie Wonder
> California Love - Tupac Shakur and Dr. Dre
> Happy Together - The Turtles
> Add It Up - Violent Femmes
> ...


yah, there's no song I like "above all" over the others..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> good taste..I woulda done them, but they're the "2nd tier" of songs I enjoy.


I like all Beach Boys songs, essentially. I have their later stuff, like Surf's Up, Put Some Music In Your Life, Suzie Cincinatti, etc...but I liked their prime the best.



> Can't take my eyes off of you.


Ah okay, thanks.

Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons are like the Beach Boys, to me, in that I like just about every song I've heard by them. I just chose the ones I like the most.



> Art was grossly underappreciated I think. Bridge over troubled Water...jhc!


I agree...Paul Simon gets the glory, but Simon & Garfunkle were one of the greatest harmonies of all-time and the harmony required both.

Simon is a great, great song-writer though.

What does "jhc" stand for?


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hell's Bells AC/DC


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> What does "jhc" stand for?


jesus h christ.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Free Bird 

Hotel California

Dark Side Of The Moon (Album)


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I agree...Paul Simon gets the glory, but Simon & Garfunkle were one of the greatest harmonies of all-time and the harmony required both.
> 
> Simon is a great, great song-writer though.


Last night, I watched the S&G Central Park (1981) reunion concert on PBS.

Wow!!

One thing I couldn't get over was how pure and beautiful Art's voice was (is). I had never really realized that before. I concluded that he's definitely the better singer of the two. But, yes, Paul is an incredibly gifted writer in his own right.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Blurry - Puddle Of Mudd
In The End - Linkin Park
Can't Get Enough Of Your Love Baby - Barry White
Good Vibrations - Beach Boys
Help Me Rhonda - Beach Boys
Loser - Three Doors Down
Hemorrhage (In My Hands) - Fuel
My Immortal - Evanescense
Bring Me To Life - Evanescense
Lovely Day - Lit
Perfect One - Lit
Zip-Lock - Lit
Miserable - Lit
Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
Runaway - Del Shannon
Walk Of Life - Dire Straits
Touch Me - The Doors
Inside Out - Eve 6
Everything I Own - Bread
Baby I'm A Want You - Bread
Forever In Love - Kenny G 
I've Got You Under My Skin - Frank Sinatra
One On One - Hall And Oats
These Dreams - Heart
What About Love - Heart
Late For The Sky - Jackson Brown
Kokomo - Beach Boys
Crocodile Rock - Elton John
Take Me Home, Country Roads - John Denver
Monday, Monday - Mamas And The Papas
Secret Smile - Semisonic
Under The Boardwalk - The Temptations
Amish Paradise - Weird Al Yankovic
Girls Just Want To Have Lunch - Weird Al Yankovic
Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic
Yoda - Weird Al Yankovic
The Saga Begins - Weird Al Yankovic
My Baby's In Love With Eddie Vedder - Weird Al Yankovic
It's All About The Pentiums - Weird Al Yankovic
Truck Drivin' Song - Weird Al Yankovic
Grapefruit Diet - Weird Al Yankovic
Sunshine On My Shoulders - John Denver
The Imperial March - John Williams
Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
In My Room - Beach Boys
California Girls - Beach Boys
Surfin' USA - Beach Boys
Do I Ever Cross Your Mind - Brian McKnight
I Get Around - Beach Boys
Earth Angel - Chuck Berry
Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
Girl - Davy Jones
Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
Sultans Of Swing - Dire Straits
Just Remember I Love You - Firefall
I'm Real - Jennifer Lopez and Ja Rule
Saber Dance - Katchaturian
What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong
Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
Angel Of Mine - Monica
Ride Wit Me - Nelly
Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
Spiderwebs - No Doubt
Don't Let Me Get Me - Pink
Family Portrait - Pink
Truly, Madly, Deeply - Savage Garden
To The Moon And Back - Savage Garden
Angel - Shaggy
Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group
Waterfalls - TLC
Happy Together - Turtles
One Headlight - Wallflowers
Miami - Will Smith
In The Year 2525 - Zager and Evan
All My Life - K-Ci & Jo-Jo
Beat It - Michael Jackson
Torn - Natalie Imbruglia
How You Remind Me - Nickelback
Just Like A Pill - Pink
Get This Party Started - Pink
My Girl - Temptations


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

More than a feeling - Boston (sounds better louder)
Its been such a long time - Boston ("")

Baby Baby - Amy Grant
My Fathers Eyes - Amy Grant

yes, very diverse tastes


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Clocks- Coldplay
The Scientist- Coldplay
Ants Marching- Dave Matthews Band
#41- Dave Matthews Band
Only in Dreams- Weezer
Across The Sea- Weezer
My Stupid Mouth- John Mayer
Drive- Incubus
Nice to Know You- Incubus
Wrong Way- Sublime
What I Got- Sublime
Welcome To Paradise- Green Day
Walking Contradiction- Green Day
Scenes From An Italian Restaurant- Billy Joel
The Stranger- Billy Joel
We Didn't Start The Fire- Billy Joel
Rocketman- Elton John
In The Name Of Love- U2
New Years Day- U2
Last Nite- The Strokes
Soma- The Strokes
Slide- Goo Goo Dolls
Paper Cut- Linkin Park
Faint Abyss- Linkin Park
Breaking The Habit- Linkin Park
Supersonic- Oasis
Slide Away- Oasis
You Know What I Mean- Oasis
Some Might Say- Oasis
Morning Glory- Oasis
Hate To Say I Told You So- The Hives
A Get To Gether To Tear It Apart- The Hives
A Praise Chorus- Jimmy Eat World
For Nancy- Pete Yorn
Black- Pete Yorn
Outtathaway- The Vines
Rock Superstar- Cypress Hill
One Angry Dwarf And 200 Solemn Faces- Ben Folds Five
Song For The Dumped- Ben Folds Five
Not The Same- Ben Folds
Mixed Bizness- Beck
Lonesome Tears- Beck
Sexx Laws- Beck
Pictures of Me- Elliott Smith
Son Of Sam- Elliott Smith
Miss Misery- Elliott Smith


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Train in Vain--The Clash
In Your Eyes--Peter Gabriel
God Only Knows--The Beach Boys
Ramble On--Led Zeppelin
Crosstown Traffic--Jimi Hendrix
Girlfriend in a Coma--The Smiths
Silent Lucidity--Queensryche
Comfortably Numb--Pink Floyd
Just the Way You Are--Billy Joel
Waiting on a Friend--The Rolling Stones
Escape(Pina Colada Song)--Rupert Holmes
Blinded by the Light--Manfred Mann's Earth Band
Dreamweaver--Gary Wright
Oh You Pretty Things--David Bowie


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

"Take Off" - Geddy Lee & the MacKenzies


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> Girl - Davy Jones


One of the funniest moments of my life. A friend dragged me to see the Monkees in concert about 6 years ago. About 2/3 of the way through, Davy grabs a cordless mic and proceeds to walk offstage and down the aisles of the Universal Amphitheatre while singing this song. All of the 35-40 year old women who were in attendance (who BTW made up about 95% of the audience) were screaming and yelling and trying to touch him. Absolutely hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Any song from the below 10 bands I would consider my favorite. 

AFI
Pearl Jam
Queens of the Stone Age
Radiohead
Sublime
TooL
Queensryche
Rage Against the Machine
Pink Floyd
Floater

Those are the best 10 bands of all time, IMO, and I don't think any of them have released a bad song.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Dire Straits - Telegraph Road (Live)
Dire Straits - Lions
Dire Straits - Waterline

Tom Jones - What's new *****cat

Chicago - Does anybody know what time it is? 

Moby - Run on

Aquabats - Super Rad

Phish - Gin and Juice


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> Tom Jones - What's new pu$$ycat


Interesting.

Actually, I was a little more partial to _It's Not Unusual_ :yes:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

For christmas, my mom, stepfather and I made a CD of the songs we consider the most beautiful of all time. These songs aren't necessarily the songs that we think are the best of all time, just the most beautiful, although I think the two lists are pretty similar. Anyway, here is the list of songs on our CD.

1. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
2. Into The Mystic - Van Morrison
3. The Blue Train - Linda Ronstadt
4. For Your Precious Love - Jerry Butler And The Impressions
5. People Get Ready - Curtis Mayfield And The Impressions
6. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye And The Funk Brothers
7. Beat The Retreat - Richard Thompson
8. Ain't Too Proud To Beg - The Temptations And The Funk Brothers
9. I Will - The Beatles
10. Yesterday - Marvin Gaye And The Funk Brothers
11. God Only Knows - The Beach Boys
12. Warm Ways - Fleetwood Mac
13. Have I Told You Lately? - Van Morrison
14. My Girl - The Temptations And The Funk Brothers
15. Tired Of Being Alone - Al Green
16. I've Been Loving You Too Long (To Stop Now) - Otis Redding
17. Since I Lost My Baby - The Temptations And The Funk Brothers
18. You're All I Need To Get By - Marvin Gaye And Tammi Terrell And The Funk Brothers
19. Drift Away - Dobie Gray
20. Love Is Everything - Jane Siberry

Songs 1 and 20 were chosen by consensus. I only listen to songs older than song 20 but my mom and stepfather both really like it and after they played it for me, I had to agree that it is beautiful. My mom chose songs 2-7, my stepfather chose songs 8-13 and I chose songs 14-19.

By the way, I don't think I would nominate any of his songs as the greatest of all time but my stepfather is a singer and songwriter. He isn't a big star yet, he records his songs in his own small studio in his bedroom and all of the music comes from a program called "Band In A Box" except for a guitar player he calls to play on his songs, but I think he has some pretty good songs and he keeps trying to find the right places to send his songs to get them played or covered by big artists. The reason I am bringing his songs up here is bacause he wrote a song about Bill Walton. If you want to read the words to the song and listen to it, you can do so at this site.

http://artists.mp3s.com/artist_song/2804/2804008.html

If that link doesn't work for some reason or you like that song and want to hear some more of his songs, you can do so at his main page.

http://www.mp3.com/ricseaberg


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> 6. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye And The Funk Brothers


Good choice.









:greatjob:


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

In the Summertime- Mungo Jerry
Go Where You Wanna Go- The Mamas and the Papas
Layla- Derek & the Dominos
You Get What You Give- The New Radicals
Girls Just Wanna Have Fun- Cyndi Lauper
Little Bit O' Soul- Music Explosion
Closer To Fine- Indigo Girls
Little Red Corvette- Prince
Unsatisfied- The Replacements
Pink Moon- Nick Drake
All My Love- Led Zeppelin
Along Comes Mary- The Association
Country Roads- John Denver
Rocky Top- ??? (Female Singer)
Wild Horses- Garth Brooks
Fallin' Again- Alabama
All I want- Joni Mitchell
Brilliant Disguise- Bruce Springsteen
Scarlet Begonias- Grateful Dead
Linus & Lucy- (Peanuts theme)
Teach Your Children- Crosby Stills & Nash
For What It's Worth- Buffalo Springfield
It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)- REM
Beautiful Girl- INXS
Your Wildest Dreams- The Moody Blues
I've Just Seen A Face- The Beatles
Return To Innocence- Enigma
Send Me On My Way- Rusted Root


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, I must be the only soul music lover on this board...

It's hard being 17, white, and a listener of soul music. 

In my mind, the LP "Innervisions" by Stevie Wonder is the greatest musical experience I've had. I know it's not one song, but that album as a whole has to be mentioned somewhere...

I could go on naming songs, but I'm willing to bet no one here, espically those of you under the age of 30 (which seems to be most of you) would recognize even 10 % of the stuff I list...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Wow, I must be the only soul music lover on this board...
> 
> It's hard being 17, white, and a listener of soul music.
> ...


I'm white, not quite 24 and I also love soul music! Did you see the songs from our CD that I picked (14-19)?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm white, not quite 24 and I also love soul music! Did you see the songs from our CD that I picked (14-19)?


That's more of what I was thinking, but not quite.

I'm more into the soul renaissance era of '68-'76.

LPs such as 
Sly and the Family Stone - "There's a Riot Goin On"
Stevie Wonder - "Music Of My Mind", "Talking Book" "Innervisions", "Fulfillingness First Finale", etc...
Marvin Gaye - "What's Going On" (mostly side 1, side 2 gets a bit too preachy for my liking.)
O' Jays - "Back Stabbers", "Ship Ahoy" (how many other soul groups tackled Slavery like that album did, especially at the time?)
Spinners - "Pick of the Litter"
Curtis Mayfield - "Curtis", "Roots",
Average White Band - "Average White Band", "Cut the Cake", "Soul Searching",
Syreeta - "Syreeta" (MoWest version), "Stevie Wonder Presents Syreeta"
Temptations - "1990", "Masterpiece", "All Directions", "Sky's the Limit", "A Song for You" (probably the best album they ever released, better then anything they did in the 60's, if you ask me.)

etc...

I COULD go on... but as I said, most of you probably have no idea what many of these albums are. (I'd just like to also say that Syreeta is my favorite female singer/song writer, and probably in my top 3 over all in both categories.)


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Curtis Mayfield - New World Order 

Stevie ray Vaughn - Life without you.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HearToTemptYou*!
> 
> I COULD go on... but as I said, most of you probably have no idea what many of these albums are. (I'd just like to also say that Syreeta is my favorite female singer/song writer, and probably in my top 3 over all in both categories.)


Well, I know and like all of those artists you list except for Syreeta, who I must admit I don't know at all.

Stevie Wonder I consider one of the greatest artists of all-time and I've listened to just about everything he's done.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I know and like all of those artists you list except for Syreeta, who I must admit I don't know at all.
> ...


Until you've listened to Syreeta, you haven't heard everything he's done. If you look on a lot of his earlier LPs at the song writing credits, you might notice the name "S. Wright" listed. That's Syreeta. She Co-wrote a lot of his earlier material ("Where I'm Coming From" for example). Those 2 albums I listed ("Syreeta" and "Stevie Wonder Presents Syreeta") were albums that were nearly completly written by Stevie Wonder. He also plays most of the instruments on both LPs, and he sings on both LPs quite a bit... They are basically un-official Stevie Wonder albums from his greatest period. ('72-'74).

If you are _*really*_ interested in finding copies of those albums, you may have a hard time. PM me if you're computer can play mp3's and you are interested in that route.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmm, that's interesting. Soul isn't my main interest, though I generally like what I hear from the genre, so I'm not as plugged in as you about who wrote for who and all of that. I wasn't aware Stevie Wonder wrote two albums' worth of songs with / for someone else.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> For christmas, my mom, stepfather and I made a CD of the songs we consider the most beautiful of all time. These songs aren't necessarily the songs that we think are the best of all time, just the most beautiful, although I think the two lists are pretty similar. Anyway, here is the list of songs on our CD.
> 
> 1. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
> ...


We have just finished RBM Volume 2 for this Christmas.

1. One of Us - Joan Osborne
2. Wild Honey - U2
3. Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson And The Miracles And The Funk Brothers.
4. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptation And The Funk Brothers
5. Blue Bayou - The Cox Family
6. Hear Me In The Harmony- Harry Connick Jr
7. Mercy, Mercy, Mercy - Eric Marienthal
8. Most Of The Time - Bob Dylan
9. What Becomes Of The Brokenhearted - Jimmy Ruffin And The Funk Brothers
10. A Heart Needs A Home - Loudoun Wainwright And Shawn Colvin
11. Carmen - Paula Cole
12. Calico Skies - Paul McCartney
13. Try A Little Tenderness - Otis Redding
14. Fields Of Gold - Eva Cassidy
15. I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Temptations And Diana Ross And The Supremes And The Funk Brothers
16. I'll Take You There - The Staple Singers
17. Goin' Out Of My Head - Little Anthony And The Imperials
18. In My Life - The Beatles
19. The Golden Age - Beck

I picked 3, 4, 9, 13, 15 and 17. My mom picked 2, 8, 10, 11, 16 and 19. My stepfather picked 1, 5, 6, 7 12 and 14. Because we had some longer songs this year, we only had room for one consensus song, that is 18.

We probably shouldn't do this because of copyright laws but we only give it to our close friends. We also strongly recommend that you check out these songs and if you find one you like that you buy a CD by that artist with the song on it.

If you were to make a CD of your most beautiful songs with your friends/family and were only allowed to put your six favorites on it, which songs would you choose?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> Hell's Bells AC/DC


Really?  I never would have guessed!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - I need you 
Pharcyde - Frontline


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> If you were to make a CD of your most beautiful songs with your friends/family and were only allowed to put your six favorites on it, which songs would you choose?


Hello - Lionel Richie
I Just Called - Stevie Wonder
Do You Realize? - The Flaming Lips
Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys
What You Wouldn't Do For Love - Bobby Caldwell
Lemon Tree - Fool's Garden

Darn...there are more...but I don't want to lose any of those six... 

Well, other "contenders," let's say, are:

Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty
Do What You Do - Jermaine Jackson
Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr.
There's Kind Of A Hush - Herman's Hermits
My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons
Oh, What A Night - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons
You're Just Too Good To Be True - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons
Woman - John Lennon
High - Lighthouse Family
Human Nature - Michael Jackson
Breathe - Midge Ure
For You I Will - Monica
True Faith - New Order
Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
Happy Together - The Turtles

I'll cut it off there. I'd just cut everyone else out and make my own CD or two.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Together - The Turtles


A good song... I think I'll listen to it now.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, lots of Beach Boys fans. Must be something about the nsty Pac. NW weather that makes us all think about sunny days on the beach. I already see a lot of my favorite songs on this list but here are a few personal favorites that I don't see on anybody else's list.

Forty Six and Two by Tool
Day in the Life by the Beatles
No Surprises by Radiohead
Fell in Love with a Girl by The White Stripes
Symphony in C by the Cake
Don't Bring me Down by ELO
Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash
Hey Joe by Jimi Hendrix
The Crystal Lake by Grandaddy
Staci's Mom by Fountains of Wayne


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> Staci's Mom by Fountains of Wayne


:headbang: 

That song is great. I listen to it almost every day.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> If you were to make a CD of your most beautiful songs with your friends/family and were only allowed to put your six favorites on it, which songs would you choose?


Tough, tough, tough. I'd have to go with 6 that each have their own story for me:

1) The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Nylons
2) It Might Be You - Stephen Bishop
3) Stardust - Nat King Cole
4) Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
5) Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & the Waves
6) Pressure - Billy Joel


But that's just off the top of my head. I reserve the right to amend my choices if I come up with any changes tomorrow.....


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Also, to add some songs to my origional list:


Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
Barely Breathing - Duncan Sheik
I Ain't Missing You - John Waite
I Ran - A Flock Of Seagulls
Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake (shhhhh... don't tell anyone)
Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

And my two favorite songs right now:

Run To You - Bryan Adams
Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne


As you can see, I'm into a lot of 80's music. Contrary to what people say, I think the 80's was a good era for music.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

White Snake - Here I Go Again; can't beleive no one else mentioned it.

-Petey


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> White Snake - Here I Go Again; can't beleive no one else mentioned it.
> 
> -Petey


Oh man, I haaaaaaaaate that song lol, 4real :uhoh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Contrary to what people say, I think the 80's was a good era for music.


And what people are these?????? :upset:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I like the '80s. It wasn't the best era for rock, but it was a great era for pop.

And there was still some very good rock.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Tough, tough, tough. I'd have to go with 6 that each have their own story for me:
> ...


Yes, it's hard, but it gets easier if you tell yourself that you can do it again next year.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Currently:

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence (Daredevil Soundtrack)
Blurry - Puddle of Mudd
In The End - Linkin Park
One Step Closer - Linkin Park
Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park

But I'm a lover of ALL kinds of music, so I have WAY too many favorites to list. These are just the ones I listen to the most right now or turn up when they come in over the airwaves.

PBF


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

If I had to name my top 10 favorite songs, it would probably look like this:

1.Promised Land – Queensryche
2.Someone Else – Queensryche
3.Don't You Forget About Me – Simple Minds
4.Cuts You Up – Peter Murphy
5.New Years Day – U2
6.Weary – Floater
7.Let Down – Radiohead
8.Comfortably Numb – Pink Floyd
9.Pu**** – TooL
10.Indifference – Pearl Jam

But man, that list can obviously change....and probably already has.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

#9 is Push It....but one word. lol. I wasn't cussing!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

The one I like right now is Unwell-Matchbox Twenty.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> #9 is Push It....but one word. lol. I wasn't cussing!!


I was going to ask what that song was. The censor here must be really sensitive!

:rofl:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> 1.Promised Land – Queensryche
> 2.Someone Else - Queensryche


ALL RIIIIIGHT! Another Queensryche fan in the fold!

Nice to meet you, Arizona Bay!

:rock:

(Looks a little like Geoff Tate - before he adopted the NBA look - doesn't he?)

PBF


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I can't even begin to think of favorite songs...but my favorite musicians are:

Nirvana
Enya
Smashing Pumpkins
Marilyn Manson
Beach Boys
Traditional Aboriginal and Chineese music
Movie soundtracks: Gladiator, Braveheart, LoTR
Elvis
Frank Sinatra
Cindy Lauper
The Cranberries
No Doubt
Bjork


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> ALL RIIIIIGHT! Another Queensryche fan in the fold!
> ...


lol....looks alot like him. I kinda like the bald Geoff though. Either way, the guy can SING.

Nice to meet you, too. We're few and far between these days. But I still love the 'Ryche.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Nice to meet you, too. We're few and far between these days. But I still love the 'Ryche.


Me too. I kinda fell "out of love" with them when Chris DeGarmo left to do his own thing. Something happened to their sound around the time of HITNF that didn't agree with me. Some of the "edge" that I fell in love with (Mindcrime, Empire, Promised Land) disappeared. Haven't listened to them much lately, but from what I have heard, their sound is still very similar to HITNF.

And... um... I hear they're BIG Blazers fans, too! (Desperately trying to keep this thing on-topic...)

:headbang:

PBF


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Three of my favorites:

When I Come Around (Green Day)
Breakfast at Tiffany's (Deep Blue Something)
It's Like That (Run DMC vs. Jason Nevins)


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

these are some of my favs...

beatles- strawberry fields forever
pink floyd- shine on you crazy diamond
led zeppelin- kashmir

stuff like that

i also love SUBLIME


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. I kinda fell "out of love" with them when Chris DeGarmo left to do his own thing. Something happened to their sound around the time of HITNF that didn't agree with me. Some of the "edge" that I fell in love with (Mindcrime, Empire, Promised Land) disappeared. Haven't listened to them much lately, but from what I have heard, their sound is still very similar to HITNF.
> ...


Yeah, you're not alone. I like their newer stuff, but it doesn't stack up against their greats (Mindcrime..etc...). However, their newest album "Tribe" is a step in the right direction. DeGarmo was involved in writing almost all the songs, but he's not touring with the guys. You can really hear his influence coming back into their music. I recommned picking up "Tribe." It's quality.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arizona Bay</b>!
> 
> 
> However, their newest album "Tribe" is a step in the right direction. DeGarmo was involved in writing almost all the songs, but he's not touring with the guys. You can really hear his influence coming back into their music. I recommned picking up "Tribe." It's quality.


I'll do that. Thanks, AB!

PBF


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> i also love SUBLIME


Truly one of the great bands of our time. If only they had more time to show us what they were made of. Their diversity, soul, and creativity would have eventually raised the bar for popular music....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also, anything by Rush is good for me.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

"Tom Sawyer", by Rush, which I think was written for Rasheed:

<I>A modern-day warrior, mean, mean stride
Today's Tom Sawyer, mean mean pride

Though his mind is not for rent
Don't put him down as arrogant
His reserve, a quiet defense
Riding out the day's events
The River

What you say about his company is what you say about society
Catch the mist, catch the myth, catch the mystery, catch the drift

The world is, the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his skies are wide

Today's Tom Sawyer, he gets high on you
And the space he invades he gets by on you

No his mind is not for rent
To any god or government
Always hopeful, yet discontent
He knows changes aren't permanent
But change is

What you say about his company is what you say about society
Catch the witness, catch the wit, catch the spirit, catch the spit

The world is, the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his eyes are wide

Exit the warrior, Today's Tom Sawyer
He gets high on you and the energy you trade
He gets right on to the friction of the day</I>

PBF


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> As you can see, I'm into a lot of 80's music. Contrary to what people say, I think the 80's was a good era for music.


I'm one of those people... Outside of Maze (Featuring Frankie Beverly), I really don't care for much of anything from the 80's at all... To many simple synths, and drum machines.

The 80's was pretty much the death of true soul music (outside of Maze, as I mentioned). We can thank Disco for that as well. So many great artists turned horrible. For example:

*Average White Band* - Well, they didn't turn horrible, but I wouldn't rank "Shine" as one of their greatest albums. It's not that bad, just doesn't sound like a real AWB record.

*Stevie Wonder* - I actually like his "In Square Circle" and really like his "Characters" LP, but if it weren't for the '80s gimmicks (drum machines and too many synths) they would be absolute classics.

*Kool and the Gang* - They just straight up sucked after they hit it big with "Celebration." They sold out more then Metallica did. When I hear that song, I think "That song caused the death of one of the greatest funk outfits ever."

*Parliament/Funkadellic* - "Trombipulation" was just sad, and "The Electric Spanking Of War Babies" wasn't one of the better Funkadellic LPs...

Acts that didn't suck in the 80s:

*Maze (Featuring Frankie Beverly)* - Vastly underrated. I'm surprised no one knows more about them. It's a shame too, because they ignored all the pop and disco garbage and made great albums. Someone must know of them, because all of their LPs went gold. I just picked up the Live in New Orleans DVD, and it’s great.

*Rick James* - A lot of the best funk of the 80's came from him mostly.

*Al Jarreau* - Maybe a stretch, but I have his "Breaking Away" LP and it's really great, minus one song. Most of the other stuff I've heard from him I haven't liked a whole lot though.

*The Temptations* - Stayed true to their roots, for the most part. The "Power," self titled, and "Reunion" LPs didn't resort to any 80's gimmicks. In fact, I consider "Power" to be one if their best albums. It's true soul. "Reunion" wasn't too bad either. Even the "Back to Basics" LP was pretty good.

Other then that, not much comes to mind for good out of the 80s.

One scene that saw huge growth was the Metal scene, especially with Metallica. I would list them as another great group of the 80s, but not after that.

If I were to make a list of some of the worst songs of all time, a lot would come from the '80s.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Unchained Melody, by the Righteous Brothers... 
That tune really hits the spot for me...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> If I were to make a list of some of the worst songs of all time, a lot would come from the '80s.


Good idea for another thread!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ten years gone - led zep
whitewater / gardenia / anything else at all - kyuss
the righteous and the wicked - rhcp
black - pearl jam
we are 138 - the misfits
opiate - tool
my secret life - leonard cohen
epic - faith no more
mother - danzig
boyz in the hood rmx - eazy e
dub be good to me - beats international
scenario - ATCQ
most things by Big L
fool in the rain - led zep
little wing - jimi


oh so many others


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>:
> 
> 
> 4. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptation And The Funk Brothers


I must have missed the memo - after _Standing in the Shadows of Motown_ is it obligatory to add "and the Funk Brothers" to every Motown artist? I saw someone did it with Marvin Gaye earlier.



> 9. What Becomes Of The Brokenhearted - Jimmy Ruffin And The Funk Brothers


...and that answers my question. Two of the best, by the way.



> 10. A Heart Needs A Home - Loudoun Wainwright And Shawn Colvin


That's not the best track off _Beat the Retreat_ - REM's version of Wall of Death, the Blind Boys of Alabama doing Dimming of the Day and Beat the Retreat and The Great Valerio are all better! Not that I'm being critical, and I guess we're both (i.e., me and your Mom) preferring cover versions to Thompson's originals, which is blasphemy to many.



> 15. I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Temptations And Diana Ross And The Supremes And The Funk Brothers


Say that three times fast.



> 18. In My Life - The Beatles


Why is this suddenly everyone's fave Beatles song? Wasn't it voted best song ever by some magazine? I mean, it's very good and all, but Norwegian Wood is a better song on the same album, and that Harpsichord/Spinnet solo is pretty hard to take seriously...



> 19. The Golden Age - Beck


Have you heard the version by the Flaming Lips? It's excellent, if abbreviated.



> I picked 3, 4, 9, 13, 15 and 17. My mom picked 2, 8, 10, 11, 16 and 19. My stepfather picked 1, 5, 6, 7 12 and 14. Because we had some longer songs this year, we only had room for one consensus song, that is 18.


I told you it was everybody's favourite.

My faves (current and otherwise) would have to include:

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones
Tonight We Fly - The Divine Comedy
Sweet Jane, Stephanie Says - the Velvet Underground
The Ballade of MC Suckah DJ - The Electric Six
Better Things - Fountains of Wayne (cover of the Kinks song)
Let's Start Again - Cornel Campbell and the Eternals
Famous Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen
Ambulance Blues - Neil Young
Across 110th Street - Bobby Womack

and oh so many more.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> I must have missed the memo - after _Standing in the Shadows of Motown_ is it obligatory to add "and the Funk Brothers" to every Motown artist? I saw someone did it with Marvin Gaye earlier.
> ...


Yes, I'm sure the other post was by me as well and it is because of "Standing in the Shadows of Motown". We saw that movie as we were making RBM (Really Beautiful Music) Volume 1 and decided that the Funk Brothers deserved their due. Of course, we could also credit the writers and producers and Berry Gordy and ... If you thought that adding the Funk Brothers was a lot of typing ...



> That's not the best track off _Beat the Retreat_ - REM's version of Wall of Death, the Blind Boys of Alabama doing Dimming of the Day and Beat the Retreat and The Great Valerio are all better! Not that I'm being critical, and I guess we're both (i.e., me and your Mom) preferring cover versions to Thompson's originals, which is blasphemy to many.


I think my mom mostly just loves the songs, no matter weather they are done by Richard Thompson or covered by someone else. If you look at RBM Volume 1, you will find his version of "Beat the Retreat". We almost always prefer the original version but sometimes there is a pretty good cover of a song.



> Say that three times fast.


15. I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Temptations And Diana Ross And The Supremes And The Funk Brothers, 15. I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Temptations And Diana Ross And The Supremes And The Funk Brothers, 15. I'm Gonna Make You Love Me - The Temptations And Diana Ross And The Supremes And The Funk Brothers.



> Why is this suddenly everyone's fave Beatles song? Wasn't it voted best song ever by some magazine? I mean, it's very good and all, but Norwegian Wood is a better song on the same album, and that Harpsichord/Spinnet solo is pretty hard to take seriously...
> 
> I told you it was everybody's favourite.


I'm not sure about everyone else but this song has special memories for us. When my mom and stepfather got married, they picked this song to be performed at their wedding. We have a friend who has a small flute group and they played the flutes to this song and some other friends flew up from California to sing along. Our friends from California forgot the words as they were starting the second verse and it was very funny to watch them stumble through it.



> Have you heard the version by the Flaming Lips? It's excellent, if abbreviated.


I'll tell my mom to look for it.


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

> whitewater / gardenia / anything else at all - kyuss



"Welcome to Sky Valley" is my favorite album of theirs. 

Kyuss is very cool.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

awesome! another kyuss fan 

yeah kyuss is my fav band of all time 

ive got all the original vinyl , 9 hrs of live vid , desert sessions 1-5 on vinyl , all the unida / slo-burn / hermano vinyl, and all 3 of my guitars are tuned to C =]


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Lots Of Cool Songs Above...*

Many of my favs are already listed. I'd add:

Radar Love - Golden Earring
Give Me Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Paradise By The Dashboard Lights/Will You Love Me Forever - Meatloaf
Summer of '69 - Brian Adams
Sympathy For The Devil - Rolling Stones
China Road - Doobie Brothers
Sugar Magnolia - Greatful Dead
Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

Of course, theres LOTS more, but I'm not home to look at my CD's.

Go Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure the other post was by me as well and it is because of "Standing in the Shadows of Motown". We saw that movie as we were making RBM (Really Beautiful Music) Volume 1 and decided that the Funk Brothers deserved their due. Of course, we could also credit the writers and producers and Berry Gordy and ... If you thought that adding the Funk Brothers was a lot of typing ...


Don't forget that Melvin "Wah Wah" Reagon was a guest on many of the Funk Brothers sessions. (I'm really surprised they over looked him in the "Standing in the Shadows of Motown" movie, but he had a lot to do with the success of the Funk Brothers.)

I've been to the Motown Musiem in Detroit, and it's really great to see just how small that studio really is. It's really just the size of a garage, because that's all it was. If you ever have the chance to check it out, make sure you do so. Don't let the inner city scare you away! heh heh heh...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Melvin "Wah Wah" Reagon was a guest on many of the Funk Brothers sessions. (I'm really surprised they over looked him in the "Standing in the Shadows of Motown" movie, but he had a lot to do with the success of the Funk Brothers.)


Interesting. I think I've heard of him but I don't know much about him. I'll have to look him up.



> I've been to the Motown Musiem in Detroit, and it's really great to see just how small that studio really is. It's really just the size of a garage, because that's all it was. If you ever have the chance to check it out, make sure you do so. Don't let the inner city scare you away! heh heh heh...


I totally agree! It was a small space but they sure got some great music out of it! As I said in the other favorite music thread, the feeling of being in the same place where all of that great music was made was incredible. I also enjoyed seeing where Berry Gordy lived. Going there is a MUST for any true Motown fan who finds themselves in Detroit.

If I'm not mistaken, you said something to the effect of the Motown songs I picked for RBM Volume 1 being good but not really funky enough for your taste. I'm not sure how many songs from that studio are as funky as you prefer. What are your favorite songs that were made there? What do you think of RBM Volume 2?


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

All right, since I can't believe I just looked through this thread and didn't see any Steely Dan. I guess we're sticking with rock/pop, and I'll narrow it down to only bands for whom I have at least 5 of their albums.

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues (or Kid Charlemagne)
Capercailie - Coisich a' Ruin (or Tobermory)
Stevie Ray Vaughn - Lenny (or Couldn't Stand the Weather)
Eric Clapton - Badge (or original Layla)
Stevie Wonder - As
Sting - live video version of Bring on the Night
Funkadelic - Maggot Brain
Allman Brothers - Jessica (or Melissa)
Elton John - Mona Lisas and Mad Hatters (or Come Down on Time)

all right, this is too hard so I'll stop. Due to my moniker, I feel obliged to add one more song, even though it's not rock/pop:
Thelonius Monk - Misterioso


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I think my mom mostly just loves the songs, no matter weather they are done by Richard Thompson or covered by someone else. If you look at RBM Volume 1, you will find his version of "Beat the Retreat". We almost always prefer the original version but sometimes there is a pretty good cover of a song.


I talked to my mom and she wanted to add that she normally likes Richard Thompson's version but she think that the singing on the version she picked for our CD is more "beautiful" than Richard's singing on his version and since RBM stands for "Really *Beautiful * Music ... Just because we pick a song as most 'Beautiful" doesn't necessarily mean we think it is the best.

By the way, did anyone here ever listen to my stepfather's Bill Walton song that I also linked to in my post about RBM Volume 1 on page 2 of this thread?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

"Shut up Sheela" - I don't remember the artist.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Songs is way too specific, so I'll go with bands:

Modest Mouse
Wilco
Radiohead
The Decemberists
Broken Social Scene
The Pixies (probably my favorite band)
Pavement
My Bloody Valentine
Cake
The Clash
DJ Z-Trip
Beck
The Flaming Lips
eisley
Beethoven (specifically his piano Sonatas)
My Morning Jacket
Pedro the Lion
Nickel Creek
The New Pornographers
The Postal Service
The Roots
The Pharcyde
The Stone Roses
The Beatles
The Super Furry Animals
Tenacious D
The Traveling Wilburys


I really challenge you guys to check out some of these bands if you haven't heard of them. They're all great and some are fairly obscure. I confront anyone who says that music has deteriorated: it's my belief that it's just as good as it's ever been, it's just harder to find.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> If I'm not mistaken, you said something to the effect of the Motown songs I picked for RBM Volume 1 being good but not really funky enough for your taste. I'm not sure how many songs from that studio are as funky as you prefer. What are your favorite songs that were made there? What do you think of RBM Volume 2?


I don't know if this means anything to you, but this is just an idea of the record collection I've built thought the years...

This is just scratching the surface. I figured I'd start with groups that I either own the entire catologe of thier work, or am pretty damn close (as in the Temptations.)

These are lists of albums I own. If you were to throw in singles, the numbers would skyrocket.


*The Average White Band:*

Show Your Hand (1973) – Average White Band
AWB (1974) – Average White Band
Cut The Cake (1975) – Average White Band
Soul Searching (1976) – Average White Band
Person To Person (live) (1976) – Average White Band
Benny & Us (1977) – Average White Band & Ben E. King
Warmer Communications (1978) – Average White Band
Feel No Fret (1979) – Average White Band
Shine (1980) – Average White Band
Aftershock (1989) – Average White Band
Soul Tattoo (1997) – Average White Band
Face To Face (live) (1999) – Average White Band
Living In Colour (2003) – Average White Band


*The Temptations:* (Not complete I know, but I have 37 of their 57 LPs, which is probably more then anyone else you will ever find.)

Wings of Love – Temptations
Power – Temptations
Reunion – Temptations
Greatest Hits (Vol. I) – Temptations
Greatest Hits Vol. II – Temptations
Masterpiece – Temptations
Song For You, A – Temptations
Together Again - Temptations
Bare Back – Temptations
Hear To Tempt You – Temptations
To Be Continued… - Temptations
Back To Basics – Temptations
House Party – Temptations
Temptations do the Temptations – Temptations
Temptations – Temptations
In A Mellow Mood – Temptations 
Gettin’ Ready – Temptations
Meet the Temptations – Temptations
With A Lot O' Soul – Temptations
Sky’s the Limit – Temptations
Truly for You – Temptations
Temptations Show – Temptations
Surface Thrills – Temptations
T.C.B. – Diana Ross & the Supremes and The Temptations
On Broadway – Diana Ross & the Supremes and The Temptations
Diana Ross & the Supremes Join The Temptations - Diana Ross & the Supremes and The Temptations
Special – Temptations
Psychedelic Shack - Temptations
Christmas Card – Temptations
Give Love On Christmas Day – Temptations
Solid Rock! – Temptations
All Directions – Temptations
Truly For You – Temptations
Touch Me – Temptations
For Lovers Only – Temptations
Awesome - Temptations
Ear-Resistible - Temptations

*Stevie Wonder:*

The 12 Year Old Genius Live! – Stevie Wonder
For Once In My Life – Stevie Wonder
Where I’m Coming From – Stevie Wonder
Music Of My Mind – Stevie Wonder
Talking Book – Stevie Wonder
Syreeta - Syreeta
Innervisions – Stevie Wonder
Stevie Wonder Presents Syreeta - Syreeta
Fulfillingness First Finale – Stevie Wonder
Songs in the Key of Life – Stevie Wonder
(Journey Through) The Secret Life of Plants – Stevie Wonder
The Woman In Red (Soundtrack) – Stevie Wonder
In Square Circle – Stevie Wonder
Characters – Stevie Wonder
Conversation Peace – Stevie Wonder


*Rick James:*

Come Get It – Rick James
Bustin’ Out of L7 – Rick James
Fire It Up – Rick James
In ‘N Out – Stone City Band
Garden Of Love – Rick James
Street Songs – Rick James
Throwin' Down – Rick James
Cold Blooded – Rick James
Reflections – Rick James
Glow – Rick James
The Flag – Rick James
Wonderful – Rick James
Urban Rap-sody – Rick James


*George Clinton & Parliament:*

Up for the Down Stroke (1974) – Parliament
Chocolate City (1975) – Parliament
Mothership Connection (1976) – Parliament
Clones of Dr. Funkenstein (1976) – Parliament
Live: P-Funk Earth Tour (1977) – Parliament
Funkentelechy Vs. the Placebo Syndrome (1977) – Parliament
Motor Booty Affair (1978) – Parliament


Artists I’m working on…
Curtis Mayfield (but I have the good ones).
Maze (featuring Frankie Beverly)
MFSB
The O ‘Jays, (but I’m pretty damn close)
The Temptations
Spinners.
The Isley Brothers
Bobby (“Blue”) Bland (I got lots of his too, but he has so many LPs)
Leroy Hutson
Rose Royce

…and that’s all I feel like mentioning right now… I don't know if that does anything for anyone, but that doesn't even begin to give you an idea of how many records I have. (I've been putting this collection together since I was 6.)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> Hear To Tempt You – Temptations


Hey...did you realize the name of this album by The Temptations is the same as your moniker?

Since you really like The Temptations, that's just a bonus for you.

And, you're welcome about my making this discovery, on your behalf.  Always glad to help out where I can!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

my top ten list..sorry David Letterman......

10) We Will Rock You by Queen
9) Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen
8) Babe by Styx
7) Angels Among Us by Alabama
6) Abracadabra by Steve Miller Band
5) anything sung by Werid Al
4) Kiss by The Art of Noise w/ Tom Jones
3) Angel Eyes by Jeff Healey Band
2) To Where You Are by Josh Groban

and my number 1# is

anything by Garth Brooks...but his When You Come Back To Me Again...his is best

I listen to anything and everything


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey...did you realize the name of this album by The Temptations is the same as your moniker?
> ...


Actually I did get my screen name from that album title. I've mentioned it a few times before.

It was one of their 2 albums they released while on Atlantic Records. (The other was Bare Back.) Both albums were a commercial disaster. They left Motown in '77, and ended up returning to Motown in '80 after failing miserably while with Atlantic.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Patience - Guns and Roses


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I did get my screen name from that album title. I've mentioned it a few times before.


I was kidding. Though I've not seen the posts where you've said that, I assumed it was pretty obvious.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

Top 10, in no particular order (yeah, I'm old school...sorry):

"Am I Evil?" by Metallica 1984
Yes I am.
"Last Chance" by Shooting Star 1979
Greatest song ever by a group that no one has ever heard of. KGON plays this one every now and then.
"Carry On Wayward Son" by Kansas 1976
Still blows me away 27 years later.
"The Wall" by Kansas 1976
Kerry Livgren's lyrics still blow me away..."It rises now before me, a dark and silent barrier between all I am and all that I would ever want to be. It's just a travesty. Towering, blocking out the light and blinding me....I want to see."
"Peace of Mind" by Boston 1976
Every song on Boston's first album is a radio staple 27 years later.....this is the best of that bunch.
"Icarus II" by Kansas 2000
An epic in a league with "Stairway To Heaven", that unfortunately radio in the 21st century couldn't bother with.
"Let It Be" by The Beatles 1969
How can I pick just 2 Beatles songs? Paul's best.
"Here Comes the Sun" by The Beatles 1969
George's best. Really, could pick 20 Beatles songs.
"Stargazer" by Rainbow 1976
Ritchie Blackmore epic once voted by Kerrang Magazine as the best hard rock song of all time. Sorry, I love the epic old stuff.
"Behind Blue Eyes" by The Who
Did a song ever capture fury like this one? "No one knows what it's like to feel these feelings like I do....and I blame you."

Just missed: "Stairway To Heaven" by Led Zepellin 1971, "We're Not Gonna Take It" by The Who 1969, "Gates of Babylon" by Rainbow 1978, any one of 20 Beatles songs, any one of 10 Metallica songs, "To Tame A Land" by Iron Maiden 1983, "The Phantom of the Opera" by Iron Maiden 1980, "Heaven and Hell" by Black Sabbath 1979, "Higher" by Creed 2000, "Come Out & Play" by Offspring 1994, "Tom Sawyer" by Rush 1981, "The Fairy Feller's Master Stroke" by Queen 1974, "Smoke on the water" by Deep Purple 1972, "Burn" by Deep Purple 1974, "Distant Vision" by Kansas 2000, "Song For America" by Kansas 1974, "Love is All" by Roger Glover with Ronnie James Dio 1974 , "Scenes From An Italian Restaurant" by Billy Joel 1977, "Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding" by Elton John 1973, "Courage" by Manowar 1996.....ok, that's enough.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Metallica-Fade To Black
Metallica-Enter Sandman
Metallica-Nothing Else Matters

Those three songs are awesome. Any Metallica Fans here at all?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> Metallica-Fade To Black
> Metallica-Enter Sandman
> Metallica-Nothing Else Matters
> ...


I like their music. Those are three excellent songs from their best period. Their music in the '80s up through about the Black album was incredible.

Their later music hasn't been as good.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> 
> Those three songs are awesome. Any Metallica Fans here at all?


Yep. I think Ride the Lightning is their best album in terms of energy, but ... And Justice for All gives me shivers sometimes when I listen to it.

I think that the Black album was the first step away from them being in my "inner circle" of music... I actually haven't listened to any of their recent stuff. And, interestingly enough, my musical tastes have changed away from metal but I still enjoy their old stuff at least partially due to nostalgia.

As far as my favorite songs... I dunno. Maybe "September Gurls" by Big Star, "God Only Knows" by the Beach Boys and probably "Sparky's Dream" by Teenage Fanclub (although I actually love almost everything TF has ever done, and they're the inspiration for the quotes in my current .sig).

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I believe I now have well over 1000 LPs.

It's insane. In my house, I have records everywhere. (Well, it's not as though they are scattered all over the floor... In fact, they are mostly stored on shelves in a discography numbering system that makes sense to only me.)

That number doesn't even include singles, 78 phonograph records, 8-track tapes, reel-to-reel tapes, cassettes, or CDs.

Let's put it this way. I have more records then most of you will probably own in a life time.

Now a days I'm starting to run into this problem where I'll be flipping through records at various record stores, and I'll see an album and buy it, only to find out in a few days that I already had a copy of it when I go to put it away. It hasn't happed too often, but enough to annoy me. It's hard to remember every title I have sometimes.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

As for Metallica, I think "Master Of Puppets" is my favorite LP they've put out. I like "...And Justice For All," but they mixed it in such a way that there is practically no bass! "One" is an awesome song though.

I like "Master of Puppets" just because it seems to be a bit more intelligence then their pre-sell out albums. "Disposable Heroes" is a favorite of mine as well.

I'm not as familiar with "Kill 'Em All" as I am with the two I mentioned above, but I have heard it a couple of times.

That said, my main interest is Soul music, so my general knowledge of Metal isn't incredible.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I like the song *"Suck in the middle with you"* Steel Wheel I believe.
also a close second is *"Sister Golden Hair"* by America.

Both song have a special meaning for me from my youth.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Darude - Sandstorm FINISHED


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> As for Metallica, I think "Master Of Puppets" is my favorite LP they've put out. I like "...And Justice For All," but they mixed it in such a way that there is practically no bass! "One" is an awesome song though.


I believe ...AJFA was the first album that Newsted was on bass and I've read that it wasn't just the way it was mixed: it was actually his play that mirrored the melody a bit too much so it just got lost... I'm not an expert on music (you have more LPs than I or any of my progeny will ever own, or something) but that's what I remember reading and it seems to make sense.



> I'm not as familiar with "Kill 'Em All" as I am with the two I mentioned above, but I have heard it a couple of times.


Have you listened to "Ride the Lightning"? Better musically than Kill Them All (original Album title: Metal Up Your ***) but still insane energy.

Ed O.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Donnel Jones - Knock Me Off My Feet
Ginuwine - Stingy
Ginuwine - I'm Feelin You
R.Kelly - Fiesta Remix
Ginuwine - Simply Irresistible
Donnel Jones - Where I Wanna Be
G-Unit - Stunt 101 (Not really the lyrics, but I could listen to that beat for days.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Donnel Jones - Knock Me Off My Feet


I'd take the Stevie Wonder original any day my self.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe ...AJFA was the first album that Newsted was on bass and I've read that it wasn't just the way it was mixed: it was actually his play that mirrored the melody a bit too much so it just got lost... I'm not an expert on music (you have more LPs than I or any of my progeny will ever own, or something) but that's what I remember reading and it seems to make sense.


I believe you are right. It makes sense to me.



> Have you listened to "Ride the Lightning"? Better musically than Kill Them All (original Album title: Metal Up Your ***) but still insane energy.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm familiar with "For Whom the Bell Tolls" and a couple of other tracks (don't remember the titles), but I haven't listened to that LP the whole way through.

I'm going to make a record store run today after I get done at KBPS... Maybe I'll pick up a copy of it. (No reason not to, records don't usually cost more then $3, $4...)


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd take the Stevie Wonder original any day my self.


If you listen to his, he kinda sound s like him. But your right.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

G-unit-Stunt 101
Elephant man-Ponce de river
Big Tymers-This how we do it
Sean Paul-Like Glue


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hot Damn by the Neptunes is my current fav. They're splicing bits of it into the new MaGrady commercial about taking the strait to NBA HSers to school.

STOMP


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*Jay-Z*
* Dead Presidents ll
* Can I live
* Brooklyns Finest

*The Pharcyde*
* Frontline
* She Said

*Celly Cel*
* It's goin down

*Outkast*
* Git up, Git out
* Elevators
* Mainstream
* Synthesizer

*Devin the dude*
* We need to change our ways
* Tough Love


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is off the top of my head, I'm probably missing some good ones...

Changes-Tupac
Growing Pains-Fate Wilson and Keon Bryce ft. Ludacris
Forgot About Dre-Dr. Dre and Eminem
My Block(Remix)-Tupac
Po' Folks-Nappy Roots
In da Club-50 Cent
Coming 2 America-Ludacris
Stunt 101-G-Unit
Holidae In-Chingy ft. Snoop Dogg and Ludacris
24's-T.I.
Aww Naw-Nappy Roots
Put Yo Hood Up-Lil Jon and the East Side Boyz
Purple Pills-Eminem
Dear Mama-Tupac
Still Ballin'-Master P
Cleaning Out My Closet-Eminem
Southern Hospitality-Ludacris
Ebonics-Big L
Letter To my Unborn-Tupac
This how we do-Big Tymers
Ruff Ryders Anthem-DMX
From the chuuuch to the Palace-Snoop Dogg
If I can't-50 Cent
Ballin on a budget-Nappy Roots
Old School-Tupac
Death Around the Corner-Tupac
Dead Wrong-Biggie
Runnin'-Tupac and Biggie
In the Wind-Trick Daddy
Thugz Mansion-Tupac
Still Ballin'-Tupac ft. Trick Daddy
What Would You Do-City High
Get The **** Back-Ludacris
Back That *** Up-Juvenile
Stepdaddy-Hitman Sammy Sam
Shake Ya ***-Mystikal
Ms. Jackson-Outkast
Hey Ya'-Outkast
Me Against the World-Tupac
Hail Mary-Tupac
#1-Nelly
Party Up-DMX
E-I-Nelly
What Da Hook Gon' Be-Murphy Lee
Country Grammar-Nelly
8 Mile road-Eminem
Damn-Youngbloodz ft. Lil Jon
Ludacris-Stand Up
A.d.i.d.a.s.-Killer Mike
P.I.M.P(Remix)-Snoop Dogg 
P.I.M.P(G-Unit Remix)-G-Unit
Welcome to Atlanta-Ludacris and Jermaine Dupri
Changes(Remix)-Tupac and DMX
Where da Hood at-DMX
Can I get A-Jay-Z


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> For christmas, my mom, stepfather and I made a CD of the songs we consider the most beautiful of all time. These songs aren't necessarily the songs that we think are the best of all time, just the most beautiful, although I think the two lists are pretty similar. Anyway, here is the list of songs on our CD.
> 
> 1. Have You Seen Her? - The Chi-Lites
> ...


My stepfather tells me that mp3.com is being sold and the site might be going down so he has some new sites for his music:

http://www.broadjam.com/ric 
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/ricseaberg1
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/ricseaberg2


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> My stepfather tells me that mp3.com is being sold and the site might be going down so he has some new sites for his music:
> ...


I must admit, the Bill Walton Song isn't bad. Maybe a little forgiving of some of Walton's foibles, but pretty cool to listen to.

I've not yet listened to any of the other tracks, but his musicianship seems pretty good.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Greatest Song of all time...... Poet Laureate II by Canibus aka Rip The Jacker.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*Speaking of soul...*

Do any of you Soul music buffs ever catch any of the local talent we have? 

A couple good guys who best days are behind them...
Mel Brown
Norman Sylvester
Blue Note w/ Chrisitian McBride


----------



## Sikatrix (May 8, 2003)

Dammit- Blink 182
Stunt 101-G-unit
Wonderwall-Oasis
Song 2-Blur
Time of your Life-Green Day
Breakfast at Tiffany's-Deep Blue Something
Bohemian Rhapsody-Queen
Smells like Teen Spirit-Nirvana
99 Red Balloons- Goldfinger
Girl all the Bad Guys Want-Bowling for Soup
And a stupid love song from a band that never existed 
  Passenger's Seat by Stephen Speaks


----------

